# Please help... This is my IBS story. Any advice welcomed!



## TummyGrumble (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, i have just found this forum and i am so glad it exists!







I am at the end of my tether and do not know what to do next.I am 23 years old, i have had IBS for a few years now. I used to get really bad fluctuations between d & c, along with some bloating and excessive gas when trying to do the toilet.I tried colpermin which were no help at all, then amitrypteline (not sure how to spell it) which helped with the pain but i had to stop taking after starting work in a nightclub and not being able to take it until 5am sometimes, which left me a zombie the whole next day.I had a very fierce episode once while away for the weekend. I could not get out of bed for the swelling and pain in my stomach. I decided enough was enough.I spent £80 getting a private food intolerance test done (I'd been tested for caeliacs as my mum has it but it was negative) I had a 2 page print out of intolerances. No more wheat flour, corn flour, millet, lentils, peas, cucumber, peppers, spices, eggs, trout, sodium nitrite, baking soda, sugar cane molasses to name but a few. And for the past 6 months i had been feeling somewhat better - this cured the loose stools and excessive wind when trying to pass stools. So i had been constipated mostly, and still getting bloating but much less pain than before.Until recently - i had an intense pain in the right side of my tummy, like a stitch but so severe i had to stop walking and catch my breath. Then more frequent regular bouts of bad stomach pain. The doctor said i was too young to have gallstones. And a few weeks ago passing blood with stools. They did an physical exam, stool test and blood test and did not know why it had happened. I went back and was told all my pains were just constipation and given lactulose and buscapan. A week after using these, the constipation is cured but my stomach hurts worse than ever!! I feel so sore i don't want to go out. Paracetamol hardly helps and the buscapan is useless. I woke up barley able to move with the pain last night and when i called NHS24 i was simple told it was trapped wind due to IBS and to take rennies!







Could such intense pain just be wind? Or should i go back to the doctors again? I feel like because I'm so young i don't get taken seriously?I have only had the tests mentioned - no specialist referrals. No scans or scopes or anything . Should i have had these done by now? I've also tried peppermint teas and enzymes which have been no help.Im so upset by it all and i don't know what to do? My bloating is so bad on a bad day I'm 2inches bigger around my stomach than on a good day and i can hardly do anything productive! I am studying to be a nurse but i cannot concentrate on my studies due to the stress and pain of this.







Any help or advice i will gladly take on board! thanks


----------

